
The net neutrality farce - mkempe
http://www.nydailynews.com/opinion/net-neutrality-farce-article-1.3649219
======
mkempe
Opinion of Thomas Hazlett [1], Professor of Economics at Clemson University, a
former chief economist of the FCC, and author of "The Political Spectrum: The
Tumultuous Liberation of Wireless Technology, from Herbert Hoover to the
Smartphone." [2]

Reportedly influenced by Carl Menger [3], father of the Austrian School of
economics.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Hazlett](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Hazlett)

[2]
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/0300210507](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0300210507)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Menger](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Menger)

